# Sawps in San Diego for a Nissan?



## Psi-Fire (May 3, 2005)

Ok, this is my first time posting here. I did the search thing and couldn't find what I wanted info on. I own a 94 b13 that was powered by a GA16 until it blew up a couple years ago. I finally got a refund big enough to throw some money at it. I wanted to put in an SR20DET. But, during my research to find a place here in San Diego I haven't yet been able to find a place that will do the work I need done. Anyone here from the San Diego area that can recomend a shop that can do this for me? I was recomended to SR20 Development by the guys at Engineuity. But, it seems they are out of business. I was also wondering if I should go jdm or usdm. I've heard that if I go jdm I'd have to bribe the smog test folks everytime I went in for a test. Is that true? Sorry for the noobishness of my questions but I am somewhat new to the scene. Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

JUST GET A JDM OR USDM SR20 IF U CANT AFFORD THE DET. ULL JUST HAVE TO FIND THE PARTS FOR THE 1.6 TO 2.0. I HAVE A JDMSR20 AND SOME PARTS FOR YOUR SWAP. IM IN SAN BERNARDINO AND I KNOW SOMEONE WHO CAN SWAP IT FOR YOU IN FONTANA. DONT WORRY ABOUT THE SMOG I GOT THAT STUFF ALL TAKEN CARE OF :thumbup:


----------

